# PSG mette in vendita Thiago Silva, ecco il prezzo



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato dall'Equipe, il Psg potrebbe lasciar partire Thiago Silva quest'estate. Il giocatore ha un contratto fino al 2020, ma il club di Parigi non è convinto di un altro rinnovo considerato che il brasiliano ha 33 anni. Il PSG sembra essere disposta a "regalarlo" abbassando il prezzo del cartellino a 10/15 mln di euro.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2018)

Aiuto.. stia alla larga


----------



## neoxes (24 Febbraio 2018)

Può essere una buona riserva per una squadra che fa la CL, ma dubito si accontenti. Soprattutto dal punto di vista economico


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dall'Equipe, il Psg potrebbe lasciare Thiago Silva partire quest'estate. Il giocatore ha un contratto fino al 2020, ma il club di Parigi non è convinto di un altro rinnovo visto che il Brasiliano ha 33 anni. Il PSG sembra essere disposta a "regalarlo" mettendo il prezzo del cartellino a 10/15 mln di euro.





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Aiuto.. stia alla larga



Tra l'altro poi a 10-15 milioni è tutt'altro che regalato, visto che è sul viale del tramonto, non tanto per l'età ma per un declino precoce che sta avendo. Per non parlare del fatto che vorrebbe un lauto ingaggio.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Febbraio 2018)

E' pur sempre Thiago Silva, in Serie A sarebbe uno dei migliori.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Febbraio 2018)

Io lo prenderei anche domani.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Febbraio 2018)

Mi spiace ma un posto per Thiago lo troverei domani, anche a 33 anni


----------



## Aron (24 Febbraio 2018)

Al posto di Musacchio lo farei anche fra 5 minuti


----------



## sacchino (24 Febbraio 2018)

Alla Juve gioca Barzagli a 37 e non mi sembra scarsissimo.

Qundi si .


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Febbraio 2018)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Può essere una buona riserva per una squadra che fa la CL, ma dubito si accontenti. Soprattutto dal punto di vista economico



Esatto, prende 14 mln netti per stagione, da noi sarebbe 28 lordi, più meno il doppio di Bonucci..


----------



## malos (24 Febbraio 2018)

Immagino andrà in Cina o altre mete simili, per i soldi lui andrebbe anche su Marte.


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dall'Equipe, il Psg potrebbe lasciar partire Thiago Silva quest'estate. Il giocatore ha un contratto fino al 2020, ma il club di Parigi non è convinto di un altro rinnovo considerato che il brasiliano ha 33 anni. Il PSG sembra essere disposta a "regalarlo" abbassando il prezzo del cartellino a 10/15 mln di euro.



Finito da anni.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Finito da anni.



Inizio a credere che non sia nemmeno mai cominciato.


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Febbraio 2018)

Kaka.. scheva..thiago... tutti quelli che sono andati via hanno fatto male

Li abbiamo spremuto noi.. questa è la cosa importante


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2018)

io non l'ho più seguito sinceramente in modo assiduo....ma dopo il milan è mai più stato allo stesso livello di prima? ho l'impressione che come Kakà abbia iniziato a calare dal giorno dopo la cessione....


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Febbraio 2018)

Ha praticamente smesso di essere un campione da quando si è trovato nel campionato amatoriale francese. Grazie a quei due maled... Che insieme a ibra hanno deciso di smobilitare tutto.


----------



## elpacoderoma (24 Febbraio 2018)

Non scherziamo, in qualsiasi squadra "normale" sarebbe il migliore centrale per almeno altri 5 anni.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Febbraio 2018)

Ormai è vecchio, è stato un grandissimo da noi, e ci hanno tolto la possiblità di ammirarlo per quel che sarebbe potuto, ma per ripartire serve altro


----------



## Jino (25 Febbraio 2018)

Non lo rivorrei, se devo investire su qualcuno dietro faccio follie per portare da noi De Vrij.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Se cedessimo Bonucci lo considerei comunque


----------



## kipstar (25 Febbraio 2018)

problema ingaggio.
per venire in serie a dovrebbe liberarsi a zero e forse non basterebbe neppure...

dal punto di vista tecnico è sempre un ottimo centrale. potrebbe fare ancora due anni bene.

non credo sia fattibile rivederlo da noi


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dall'Equipe, il Psg potrebbe lasciar partire Thiago Silva quest'estate. Il giocatore ha un contratto fino al 2020, ma il club di Parigi non è convinto di un altro rinnovo considerato che il brasiliano ha 33 anni. Il PSG sembra essere disposta a "regalarlo" abbassando il prezzo del cartellino a 10/15 mln di euro.



L'ho adorato follemente.
Doti tecniche e fisiche fuori dalla norma.


----------



## bmb (25 Febbraio 2018)

A 0 lo andrei a prendere a piedi.


----------



## Giangy (25 Febbraio 2018)

Mi farebbe piacere riaverlo, magari si vende Musacchio e Zapata, e prendi Thiago. Secondo me può fare ancora altri due anni di livello non di più. Anzi che vederlo da i gobbi, sembra che pure loro sono interessati. Per il prezzo sembra più che onesto, quasi regalato, ma il problema resterebbe l'ingaggio.


----------



## sballotello (25 Febbraio 2018)

Scambio con bacca?


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Febbraio 2018)

Se dobbiamo riprendere un ex giocatore riprendiamo Nesta. 

Senza Nesta Thiago Silva è diventato un giocatore normalissimo, basti vedere cosa ha combinato in nazionale.


----------

